#   > Car HiFi & Safety > [CD ]   FORD CD 6000

## Nanos

,   cd player (cd 6000)  ford focus 08'        ,      ...    :

MODEL: SINGLE CD KW 2000
SERIAL NUMBER: V119235
   ...

----------


## JOUN

:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWR6JRMSGng        ..
   Google: https://www.google.gr/search?q=ford+...HdLG8Afe8p2ABw

----------

